# boxed frame pics



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

here are a few pics of my frame for my 67 lemans. wanted to box the frame for the strenth and because its much cooler locking when u look under the car. im seperating the frame from body anyway so mite as well do it. i fully boxed out the frame fails on both sides, put gusses where the frame meets the rear shock towers and put some square tubing from the rear frame support area over the rear axle to the rear shock towers. ill prob grind the welds down and throw some bondo on the areas that u can see for a smoother look.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like you added some stiffness for sure! Just make sure you can still fit the body and suspension parts. Eric:cheers


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i think i should be ok if not i got a good grinder and a sawsaul with a lot of blades:willy:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice work- how are you gonna fit the trans mount??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

THE best way is like the stock Convertable mounts...on "shelves" between the rails.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

im putting in a 700r4 som im not sure were to mount it yet so what im gona do is weld an angle bracket to the frame, cut the crossmember to fit between the brackets, drill holes in the crossmember and the angle brackets and put a rubber bushing between them. that should be good enough. any advice is welcome


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A convertable X-member will fit betweer the chassis rails.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great work so far!! Think cutting your nonbox crossmember to turn into boxed might be a lot of work. Maybe just go with a full on custom one. Their are company's that specialize in them.. Here is the different between a non-boxed & a boxed crossmember..Les 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanx for the info.. ill let u know what i decide to do


----------

